
Wekan: An open-source Trello-like kanban - mcone
https://wekan.github.io/
======
tadfisher
If you want to do Kanban right, double down on making it possible to design
actual Kanban workflows. Pretty ticket UI with checklists and GIFs must be
secondary to this goal.

Things that most actual Kanban flows have that no one has built into a decent
product[0]:

    
    
        - Nested columns in lanes
        - Rows for class-of-service
        - WIP limits (per lane, per column, and per class-of-service)
        - Sub-boards for meta issues
    

The actual content of each work item is the least important part of Kanban; it
could be a hyperlink for all I care. Kanban is about managing the flow, not
managing the work.

[0] Please prove me wrong if there is such a product out there!

~~~
jimstr
KanbanFlow, [https://kanbanflow.com/](https://kanbanflow.com/) , is pretty
serious about their Kanban implementation. Worth a look!

~~~
bostonvaulter2
Not open source though (from a quick glance)

~~~
devrandomguy
I agree that this is important. Optimizing and integrating the tools is a
fairly significant part of my work, when I am leading a small team. Webhooks
and a plugin framework are decent compromises, but there are so many times
when I just want to dive into the code to increment a constant, or subclass
and extend a method that doesn't have an externally accessible hook.

------
bauerd
I thought for a second my touchpad just broke. Might want to make the landing
page look less like there's content down the fold …

~~~
samdg
And actually there is... For me the image is cut at about one third down the
way, and I can't scroll to see the rest.

~~~
dajomu
You can also go into browser dev tools and untick "overflow: hidden" on the
body element css

------
nsebban
While I like the idea of having open source alternatives to the popular
applications, this one is a pure and simple copy of Trello. This is a bit too
much IMO.

~~~
xet7
Hi, I'm maintainer of Wekan.

Trello related CSS was dropped in Wekan v0.9 2015-09-10, so after that Wekan
does not use anything from Trello. UI and feature set is different.

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/FAQ#why-does-wekan-
look-...](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/FAQ#why-does-wekan-look-so-
different-now-compared-to--v09)

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/blob/devel/CHANGELOG.md#v09-2...](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/blob/devel/CHANGELOG.md#v09-2015-09-10)

According to Open Hub, Wekan currently has about 9000 lines of code without
counting Meteor.js framework and related packages.

[https://www.openhub.net/p/wekan](https://www.openhub.net/p/wekan)

~~~
werber
What made you decide on meteor?

~~~
xet7
Hi, I'm current maintainer of Wekan.

I don't remember did Wekan original creator Maxime Quandalle mention why did
he choose Meteor.js in his talk at YouTube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3iMLwCNOro](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3iMLwCNOro)

------
tuukkah
Gitlab needs a better issue UI and perhaps this could be integrated.

------
thinbeige
Trello got so mature, has a great API, is well integrated with Zapier and
hundreds of other services AND is free (I still don't know why one should get
into the paid plan, even witn bigger teams, the free version is torally fine)
that it must be super hard for any clone or competitor to win users.

~~~
Numberwang
Trello has been super stagnant for years. It's a dying product. No swim-lanes,
no nested boards, No proper time-stamps. All basic features on several of the
competitors.

~~~
nulagrithom
Also recently bought by Atlassian.

Not sure about the other stuff, I love Trello, but that purchase gave me
pause.

~~~
Numberwang
Yes that's another thing in the negative column. Confluence and JIRA are even
worse in their own magnificent ways.

~~~
culturestate
I used to hate JIRA until I worked with a company whose admins had taken the
time to configure it properly to fit into their workflow - that was actually a
very pleasant experience.

------
anderspitman
I think lack of an OSS alternative with a solid mobile app is the only thing
keeping me on Trello at this point.

------
Fej
Has anyone here had success with a personal kanban board?

Considering it for myself, even if it isn't the intended use case.

~~~
PeterStuer
Have a look at TasksInaBox (
[https://tasksinabox.com/](https://tasksinabox.com/) ). What is nice is that
besides the usual web and mobile apps, it also has a client living inside
Outlook so you can create tasks from emails as they arrive in your inbox.

------
number6
Does it have Authentication yet? Last time I checked there were no users or
administrations or any permissions

~~~
xet7
Hi, I'm maintainer of Wekan.

Wekan is available on many platforms:
[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Platforms](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Platforms)

a) In Wekan standalone version it's possible to disable self-registration in
Admin Panel. There is inviting users, user permissions Admin/Normal/Comment
only, but not user management yet:

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Features#authentication-...](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Features#authentication-
admin-panel-smtp-settings)

and in next version it's possible for user to change password:
[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/blob/devel/CHANGELOG.md](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/blob/devel/CHANGELOG.md)

b) In [https://sandstorm.io](https://sandstorm.io) version there is already
user management, Google/GitHub/LDAP/SAML authentication etc:

[https://discourse.wekan.io/t/sso-passing-variables-
through-u...](https://discourse.wekan.io/t/sso-passing-variables-through-
url/493/5)

Newest version of Wekan is coming to Sandstorm in near future, progress is at:

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/799](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/799)

~~~
ViViDboarder
Is there a reason things like LDAP and SAML are Sandstorm only?

~~~
neandrake
I suspect that the primary developers may be unfamiliar with AD/LDAP.

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/119](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/119)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Wekan is pretty much fully community contribution-driven. So the answer for it
not having it's own AD/LDAP support at this point is that nobody has seemed
interested in actually doing it and submitting a PR.

------
alinspired
what's the storage backed for this app ?

Also shout out to [https://greggigon.github.io/my-personal-
kanban/](https://greggigon.github.io/my-personal-kanban/) that is a simple and
offline board

~~~
xet7
Hi, I'm current maintainer of Wekan.

Wekan can be used locally on local network that is not connected to Internet.
There is no offline sync yet.

Wekan is made with Meteor.js Javascript framework, using Node.js and MongoDB
as backend currently.

There is possibility to use read-only mirroring to PostgreSQL using ToroDB:

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan-postgresql](https://github.com/wekan/wekan-
postgresql)

but currently there's this bug, please wait for it to be fixed:

[https://github.com/torodb/stampede/issues/202](https://github.com/torodb/stampede/issues/202)

There is issue about directly using other backends than MongoDB, but that
would require some code changes, so it's not implemented yet:

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/787](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/787)

Wekan can be installed on x64 operating systems where source/Docker/Ubuntu
snap/VirtualBox installs work.

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Platforms](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Platforms)

There is no Raspberry Pi version yet:

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/1053](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/1053)

~~~
xet7
Bug is now fixed, read-only mirroring to PostgreSQL using ToroDB works again:

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan-postgresql](https://github.com/wekan/wekan-
postgresql)

------
onthetrain
Is it API-compatible with Trello? That would rock, being able to use Trello
extensions.

~~~
xet7
Hi, I'm current maintainer of Wekan.

Wekan has API and Outgoing Webhooks, but they are different than Trello:

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Features#api](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Features#api)

Is it possible to use Trello extensions and integrate them with only Trello
API ? And is it allowed to use Trello extensions outside Trello ? Or would
they require separate integration to Wekan ?

For example on Trello templates can not be used outside Trello:

[https://trello.com/inspiration](https://trello.com/inspiration)

For general integration (similar to Zapier) there is plan to use Open Source
tool Huginn:

[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/1160](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/1160)

[https://github.com/huginn/huginn](https://github.com/huginn/huginn)

------
yittg
what i only want to know is why a chinese-like name: kanban， ^_^

~~~
tomfanning
Kanban is the name of a well-known process management method. The word is
Japanese - 看板 - literally meaning "signpost" or "billboard" (thanks
Wikipedia).

